# Asus HD5870 2Gb Matrix gelistet!



## Amlug_celebren (26. März 2010)

Habe geradeeben mich bei alternate etwas umgesehen, und dort ist nun seit kurzem die HD5870 "MATRIX" mit 2Gb GDDR5 Speicher gelistet,
und somit auch schon vorbestellbar!

Link:
ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Grafikkarten - PCIe-Karten ATI - Radeon HD5000 - Asus MATRIX 5870/2DIS


----------



## jaramund (26. März 2010)

bei dem Preis kann man nur zuschlagen 

Aber die Taktangaben decken sich nicht mit den Angaben die vor kurzem auf PCGH.de gemacht wurden.

Asus HD 5870 Matrix auf PCGH.de


----------



## kuer (26. März 2010)

0,-€ ist auch super günstig. haha


----------



## Alexthemafioso (26. März 2010)

da steht doch 499€


----------



## Citynomad (26. März 2010)

Also bei mir steht da auch € 0,-

Wenn man es genau nimmt, sind Händler an ihre Preise gebunden  Also am Besten nen Sack voll kaufen und dann außer dem Porto nix überweisen/abbuchen lassen. 

€: Sauerei, im Warenkorb hat se dann auf einmal den Preis von 499€... schade aber auch


----------



## Z28LET (26. März 2010)

Ja, jetzt.


----------



## XE85 (26. März 2010)

ist bekannt welches Layout die Karte verwendet bezügl Wakü??

mfg


----------



## chiller93 (26. März 2010)

Also der Preis ist ja schon relativ happig *g 

Aber ich denke wenn sie einen Aufpreis von etwa 60€ gegenüber der Referenzversion hätte, wären die Features sicherlich angebracht,aber so einen Aufschlag? 

lg Danny


----------



## marcus_T (26. März 2010)

oh lolo. 499 glocken. ich glaub ich warte doch auf was besseres.....


----------



## Ahab (26. März 2010)

chiller93 schrieb:


> Also der Preis ist ja schon relativ happig *g
> 
> Aber ich denke wenn sie einen Aufpreis von etwa 60€ gegenüber der Referenzversion hätte, wären die Features sicherlich angebracht,aber so einen Aufschlag?
> 
> lg Danny



Da zahlt man für die Marke.  Außerdem sind 2GB auf einer HD5870 atm. noch ein Alleinstellungsmerkmal. Wenn sich das etabliert hat, wird die auch keine 500€ mehr kosten.


----------



## chiller93 (26. März 2010)

Da hast du auch wieder recht  Aber ASUS und Marke, da kann man sich auch wieder streiten 

Lg Danny


----------



## Torr Samaho (26. März 2010)

interessant, aber 500 € für eine grafikkarte allein dürfte den meisten zu hoch sein. die preise sind zur zeit auch was sonstige hardware angeht nur noch als unverschämt zu bezeichnen.


----------



## Amlug_celebren (26. März 2010)

Die Asus spezialmodelle haben später bestimmt Sammlerwert, wobei die HD5870 etwas zu normal ist, 2Gb werden bald auch so kommen, dementsprechend, naja, jetzt noch was spezielles, bald aber nurnoch durchschnittlich.
Da lobe ich mir doch Sapphire mit dem Vapor-X - Kühler!

Ne HD5850 Toxic mit 2Gb VRam gibt es auch bald, für gerademal 20€ mehr als normalpreis, was ich deutlich interessanter finde!
Nur gibt es da noch keine Händler die sie listen...


----------



## Painkiller (26. März 2010)

Sowas wäre höchstens von Shapphire interessant..^^

2GB-Vapor-X


----------



## TKing (26. März 2010)

> Die Karte ist mit 1024 Mbyte GDDR5-Speicher bestückt (effektiver Takt 4800 MHz), der über ein 256-Bit-Interface angebunden ist.



Das passt ja auch nicht...ich denke es handelt sich bei einigen Sachen noch um Fehler...


----------



## Autokiller677 (26. März 2010)

Also ich find den Preis eigentlich ok für die (derzeit) schnellste Grafikkarte der Welt. Wenn man bedenkt, dass es Leute gibt, die sich die Intel EEs kaufen, gibts auch sicher hierfür Abnehmer.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (26. März 2010)

Autokiller677 schrieb:


> Also ich find den Preis eigentlich ok für die (derzeit) schnellste Grafikkarte der Welt. Wenn man bedenkt, dass es Leute gibt, die sich die Intel EEs kaufen, gibts auch sicher hierfür Abnehmer.


Die schnellste Grafikkarte ist die HD5970... 
Die HD5870 ist die schnellste Single GPU Karte. 

E: Achja, bei Alternate in der Beschreibung steht, Zitat: "Die Karte ist mit 1024 Mbyte GDDR5-Speicher bestückt".


----------



## FortunaGamer (26. März 2010)

Die Karte ist noch ganz neu wird sicherlich bald fallen. Bin mal so richtig gespannt wie viel 2 GB Ram bei denn HD5870 bringen wird. 

@BeachBoy08
Die HD5890 gibt es noch nicht du meinst sicherlich die HD5970.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (26. März 2010)

Öhm ja genau, die meinte ich...


----------



## Singler (27. März 2010)

Leute, nicht die Karte ist teuer, in erster Linie ist es Alternate.


----------



## Bääängel (27. März 2010)

Singler schrieb:


> Leute, nicht die Karte ist teuer, in erster Linie ist es Alternate.



Öhm, weißt du was du da geschrieben hast?  Du meinst wohl eher, dass Alternate die Karte teuer verkauft und nicht, dass Alternate teuer ist (ist evtl auch). 

Interessant wäre jetzt nur noch, wie hoch der Leistungvorteil gegenüber einer "normalen" HD5870 ist.


----------



## LOGIC (27. März 2010)

Jetzt muss ich mich nur noch entscheiden ob die hier mit 2gb oder die GTX480 mit 1.5 gb^^ Jenachdem wer schneller ist.


----------



## BeachBoy08 (27. März 2010)

Singler schrieb:


> Leute, nicht die Karte ist teuer, in erster Linie ist es Alternate.


Kann man nur teilweise so sagen.
Zwar sind viele Komponenten bei Alternate teurer als z.B. bei Mindfacotry & Co. aber meine XFX HD4870 gabs z.B. bei Alternate am günstigsten von allen gelisteten Shops...


----------



## akaEmpty (27. März 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Jetzt muss ich mich nur noch entscheiden ob die hier mit 2gb oder die GTX480 mit 1.5 gb^^ Jenachdem wer schneller ist.



die gtx ist im durschnitt schneller. jetzt musst du dich noch entscheiden, ob du eine karte willst, deren max. verbrauch bei ~ 300Watt liegt und deren lautstärke unter last alles andere als akzeptabel ist.


----------



## LOGIC (27. März 2010)

Stromverbrauch ist mir mehr als egal^^ Lautstärke ist auch noch inordnung da ich immer den Sound aufdrehe oder mit headset spiele. Aber im sommer könnte es extrem warm werden oder ich tausche den Kühler durch einen von Prolimatech.


----------



## cyphermax (27. März 2010)

Ich lese immer wieder "zu teuer oder "unverschämt".
Erinnert euch bitte mal daran,was eine 5800/5900er,eine 7800GTX 512,eine 7900GTX und eine 8800GTX gekostet hat.Da war man mit über 600,-Euro am Start dabei.


----------



## LOGIC (27. März 2010)

Vll. haben sich manche damals noch nicht so mit Hardware beschäfftigt und kennen sich nicht aus wie viel die sachen damals gekostet haben. Aber eigentlic hhast du recht.


----------



## chiller93 (27. März 2010)

Aber man sollte die Preise nicht nach den Preisen in der Vergangenheit beurteilen, sondern am aktuellen Markt ausgerichtet, sonst könnte einen ähnllichen Vergleich jetzt beim RAM ziehen, denn DDR II hat auch mal das Gigabyte 150€ gekostet 

lg Danny


----------



## LOGIC (27. März 2010)

Zeiten ändern sich ^^


----------



## gecan (28. März 2010)

OMG typisch Alternate 

wuerde mir dort niemals was bestellen.


----------



## -Masterchief- (28. März 2010)

Guten Morgen,
Also mein System ist ja schon extrem gut nur wenn die Matrix wirklich eine so enorme mehrleistung bringt wie ich mir das vorstelle dann würde ich doch locker meine beiden schätzchen gegen 2 von denen ausstauschen


----------



## LOGIC (28. März 2010)

Mehrleistung bestimmt ! Vorallem wegen den 2 GB Vram. Das bringt ordentlich leistung bei hohen auflösungen.


----------



## -Masterchief- (28. März 2010)

Auf Jeden Fall  
Das wird Fett


----------



## LOGIC (28. März 2010)

Und im CF auch bestimmt ordentlich leistung  Ich meine 4 GB Vram insgesammt ? GTA IV mit sichtweite 100 % und der rest alles auf High *träum*


----------



## -Masterchief- (28. März 2010)

Jo auf jeden Fall


----------



## LOGIC (28. März 2010)

Jetzt heist es nur noch warten und um zu sehen wie sie die GTX 480 abzieht. Hoffentlich !


----------



## -Masterchief- (28. März 2010)

Jo ich stell mir grad ein System mit 4 HD5870 Matrix vor  Vorrausgesetzt der Strtomverbrauch der Monster wird nicht alzu Krass .


----------



## OBI-Hoernchen (28. März 2010)

wenn man sich 4 HD5870 Matrix in den rechner zimmert, dann macht man sich wohl um den stromverbrauch wohl keine Gedanken


----------



## -Masterchief- (28. März 2010)

Jo das Stimmt wohl


----------



## -Masterchief- (28. März 2010)

Ich weiss das gehört hier eig net hin aber : hat jemand Interesse an einer Wie neu erhaltene Asus HD5850 für ca.280 euronen  (war nur 2 tage in Betrieb für Benchmarks)Original Verpackt plus Rechung. Also 2 Jahre Garantie vom Herrsteller ??? Bei Interesse bitte melden :email: gtasangta123@live.de / ICQ:  624829724 
Steam: moruna187


----------



## chiller93 (28. März 2010)

Das gehört hier wirklich nicht hin

Solche Sachen werden nur im Marktplatz angeboten, und nun bitte wieder BTT:

Ich denke dass sich die 2GB VRam im CF- Modus schon stark bemerkbar machen 

Mal sehen, wie sie sich in Sachen Leistung und Stromaufnahme gegenüber dem referenzdesign schlägt 

Lg


----------



## -Masterchief- (28. März 2010)

Ja weil ich bin halt noch keine 60 Tage registriert und so ... .Naja is ja auch egal zum Thema: du hast Recht 2 von diesen Mastrix Dingern wären schon Bombe müsste halt wirklich nur noch Lautstärke und Stromverbrauch stimmen wie bei der normalen 5870


----------



## nilsbyte (28. März 2010)

Der hohe Preis liegt klar an Alternate. Die sind fast immer unter den teuersten Anbietern.


----------



## -Masterchief- (28. März 2010)

Auf jeden Fall alternate.de ist fast immer sau übertauert im vergleich zu anderen InternetVersandhändlern und sogar Vor-Ort Händlern ^^


----------



## gecan (28. März 2010)

ich kanns echt kaum erwarten  die Matrix 2GB endlich als CF zu betreiben 

oh man so ungeduldig war ich noch nie


----------



## ElSchwingo (28. März 2010)

@ -Masterchief-
4x 5870 wirste mit der H50 nicht betreiben können.
Den bei 4 5870 brauchste schon einen CPU Takt von mindestens ca. 5,5 GHz damit die CPU nicht limitiert.
Den ein Freund von mir hat 4 davon und er sagte mir das man die 4te Graka erst ab 5,5 GHz spürt.
Soviel dazu.
P.S er hat auch einen i7 und er testete unter LN2

mfg


----------



## -Masterchief- (28. März 2010)

Ja ich weiss ich hatte max mit meine i7 975 5,2 Ghz in nem LianLi Wakü Dingsbums Gehäuse nachsts unterm Zelt im Garten  Nach 6std. Prime 62 Grad !!!
ausserdem hab ich wenn eh nur vor 2x Matrix CF ohohoho das wird geil Wenn du mal überlegst wie meine 5870 CF abgehen ...


----------



## LOGIC (28. März 2010)

Crossfire wird bestimmt echt geil bei den Dingern ^^ Und die dann vll. noch mit einem Prolimatech MK-13 Kühlen


----------



## -Masterchief- (28. März 2010)

in den Sommerferien werde ich mich ans Extreme OC von meinem System mahcen 
Dann berichte ich auch die Ergebnisse.


----------



## LOGIC (28. März 2010)

OC wird da garnicht von nöten sein  Man wie ich mich schon freue endlich Crysis @ all Max out zu zocken !!


----------



## -Masterchief- (28. März 2010)

klar ich kann mit meinem sys ja auch jetzt schon Crysis @ all max zocken aber : bald i-wann soll ja auch crysis 2 rauskommen


----------



## LOGIC (28. März 2010)

Ich kann es nicht...wegen meiner schwachstelle die sich Graka nennt  Aber wenn das ersetzt wurde geht es richtig ab !!


----------



## -Masterchief- (28. März 2010)

Ja dass stimmt xD die Schwachstelle Die sich Graka nennt, ja wenn du die HD 3870 X2 ^^ durch eine vernünfzige ersetzt wird das abegehen ;D an welche denkst du denn ?


----------



## LOGIC (28. März 2010)

an was wohl ? Entweder GTX 480 oder die Matrix ^^


----------



## -Masterchief- (28. März 2010)

Jo ich würde dir auf jeden Fall empfehlen die Matrix zu nehmen . Is ja klar


----------



## LOGIC (28. März 2010)

Hat ich auch vor  Weil einfach die 2 GB mehr als ausreichend sind.


----------



## -Masterchief- (28. März 2010)

Auf Jedenfall und wenn alles gut läuft hol ich mir 2x Matrix in CF


----------



## LOGIC (28. März 2010)

Aber ich warte trozdem noc hein paar Benchs und Tests ab.


----------



## -Masterchief- (28. März 2010)

Ja ich auch .


----------



## cyphermax (28. März 2010)

@Masterchief
Wo kann man dein PC mal begutachten?
Hast du den bei sysprofile oder nethands drin?


----------



## LOGIC (28. März 2010)

Ich hoffe das die Karte mindestens genau so gut ist wie die GTX 480, weil sie ja 499 € kosten wird und daher genau so Teuer ist wie die GTX 480.


----------



## -Masterchief- (28. März 2010)

ne sry sysprofile mach ich noch 
Ausserdem Die Matrix wird viel besser als die GTX 480


----------



## LOGIC (29. März 2010)

Hier wurde eine HD 5870 mit 2 GB getestet und sie ist genau so schnell wie eine GTX 480 !!!!!!!!

NVIDIA GeForce GTX 480 - Die Rückkehr des Königs? - Crysis Warhead: 1920 x 1200 (Seite 20) - Tests bei HardTecs4U


----------



## Pommes (29. März 2010)

LOGIC schrieb:


> Hier wurde eine HD 5870 mit 2 GB getestet und sie ist genau so schnell wie eine GTX 480 !!!!!!!!



Bei den Tests ist die mit 2GB exakt so schnell wie die mit 1 GB 
NVIDIA GeForce GTX 480 - Die Rückkehr des Königs? - Index 3D-Performance (Seite 52) - Tests bei HardTecs4U


----------



## cyphermax (29. März 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> ne sry sysprofile mach ich noch
> Ausserdem Die Matrix wird viel besser als die GTX 480


 
Kannst mal ein Bild von deinem System posten?


----------



## -Masterchief- (29. März 2010)

Jo mach ich die tage mal wenn ichs zeitlich schaffe


----------



## Pastor_of_Muppet (30. März 2010)

wooooooooot 499teuros

dafür kauf ich doch keine ...


nenene da hol ich mir lieber ne gtx470 hydro von evga 


die rog matrix wäre meine einzige option zu fermi gewesen, die mich interessiert hätte ...

aber das is ja mal heftig für ati karten ^^


----------



## cyphermax (30. März 2010)

-Masterchief- schrieb:


> Jo mach ich die tage mal wenn ichs zeitlich schaffe


 

Einen Screen von GPU-Z mit den beiden 5870 und einen CPU-Z-Screen von der CPU mit deinem Nickname ist doch schnell gemacht.
Oder vielleicht einen Benchmark von dir....


----------



## Eiche (30. März 2010)

lieferbarkeit bei alternate 





> irgend wann im april genauer dazu kann ich ihnen auch nicht sagen


----------



## -Masterchief- (30. März 2010)

cyphermax schrieb:


> Einen Screen von GPU-Z mit den beiden 5870 und einen CPU-Z-Screen von der CPU mit deinem Nickname ist doch schnell gemacht.
> Oder vielleicht einen Benchmark von dir....



Jo der rechner is jetzt bei dem Bruder von einem Kollegen er hat mir das sys abgekauft weil ich im moment Finanziel nich so gut dran bin 
(muss mir jetzt ersma nen neuen Rechner zusammen bauen der nich ganz so teuer is und dann werd ich dir wenn ich das nächste mal bein ihm bin screens posten !


----------



## Torr Samaho (31. März 2010)

cyphermax schrieb:


> Ich lese immer wieder "zu teuer oder "unverschämt".
> Erinnert euch bitte mal daran,was eine 5800/5900er,eine 7800GTX 512,eine 7900GTX und eine 8800GTX gekostet hat.Da war man mit über 600,-Euro am Start dabei.



 da "unverschämt" von mir kam: natürlich hast du recht, was die preise früher anging. vor allem für die spitzenmodelle zahlt man einen unverhätnismäßigen zuschlag.  mich störte einfach die derzeitige preisentwicklung, nämlich dass die 5870 schon ab ca. 300 € in den handel kam und inzwischen wegen der schlechten verfügbarkeit _teurer_ geworden ist. normalerweise kriegt man sein ex-high-end-system bald nachgeschmissen, hier dagegen wäre der pc fast eine gute geldanlage   




Amlug_celebren schrieb:


> Ne HD5850 Toxic mit 2Gb VRam gibt es auch bald, für gerademal 20€ mehr  als normalpreis, was ich deutlich interessanter finde!
> Nur gibt es da noch keine Händler die sie listen...



was wäre denn vorzuziehen, eine  5850 mit 2 gb oder eine 5870 mit 1 gb?


----------



## nilsbyte (2. April 2010)

Es sind ein paar Händler dazu gekommen:

ASUS Matrix 5870/2DIS/2GDS - Geizhals Preisvergleich Deutschland


----------



## mixxed_up (2. April 2010)

Torr Samaho schrieb:


> da "unverschämt" von mir kam: natürlich hast du recht, was die preise früher anging. vor allem für die spitzenmodelle zahlt man einen unverhätnismäßigen zuschlag.  mich störte einfach die derzeitige preisentwicklung, nämlich dass die 5870 schon ab ca. 300 € in den handel kam und inzwischen wegen der schlechten verfügbarkeit _teurer_ geworden ist. normalerweise kriegt man sein ex-high-end-system bald nachgeschmissen, hier dagegen wäre der pc fast eine gute geldanlage
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eher die HD 5850 mit 2 GB. Die kann man noch ordentlich übertakten, wodurch die fast so schnell ist wie die HD 5870. Aber eine 5870 2GB ist natürlich die beste Wahl.


----------



## TKing (2. April 2010)

Und sogar bald verfügbar. Laut Amadus.de ab dem 13.04.2010, also werden diese die anderen Händler auch im Zeitraum bekommen.

Gute alternative zur GTX 480, auf die man ja auch nochn bisschen warten muss^^


----------



## nilsbyte (2. April 2010)

Hier gibts ein Review, in dem auch eine ASUS Matrix 5870 2GB im Testfeld ist. 

Man sieht dass die 2GB-Variante fast immer nur ein paar Frames schneller ist, das rechtfertigt aus meiner sicht nicht den mehrpreis von fast 100 Euro.
*** GTX 480/470 Review - Page 6[/URL]

Edit: 

Und hier ein Review der Sapphire Radeon 5870 TOXIC 2GB, das gleiche Bild, nur zwischen 2 und 5 Frames mehr.

HEXUS Review - Sapphire Radeon HD 5870 TOXIC 2,048MB


----------



## mixxed_up (2. April 2010)

Bei ramfressenden Spielen wie GTA IV dürfte es noch mehr Vorteile bringen. Meiner Meinung nach wird da viel zu wenig getestet. Außerdem kann man eine 2 GB HD 5870 länger behalten als eine mit nur einem GB.


----------



## akaEmpty (2. April 2010)

von Powercolor ist auch schon eine verfügbar. HIER


----------



## nilsbyte (2. April 2010)

Hier nochmal ein Test einer Eyefinity6 Karte mit 2GB. Gleiches Bild, außer bei AvP, da zieht die 2GB-Variante schon etwas der normal-Version davon.

Rage3D - Review HD 5870 Eyefinity6

Ich bin mir momentan wirklich sehr unschlüssig welches Modell sinnvoller ist. Klar, die 2GB Variante von ASUS wird ein größeres Übertaktungspotenzial haben, aber irgendwann ist dort auch Schluss. Eine 1GB-Karte bekommt man schon ab 300 Euro, wohingegen die 2GB Variante ab 430 Euro erst anfangen.


----------



## job314403 (4. April 2010)

Da warte ich lieber noch was bis es die HD 5890 2GB zu nem "normaleren" Preis gibt


----------



## LOGIC (4. April 2010)

Ich habe ein Teste gesehen wo die HD 5870 2GB exakt genau so schnell ist wie eine GTX 480. Den Link habe ich bei einem anderen Thread mal gepostet. Mal sehen ob ich ihn finde.





job314403 schrieb:


> Da warte ich lieber noch was bis es die HD 5890 2GB zu nem "normaleren" Preis gibt


 
Darauf kannste lange warten...so ca. 3 Jahre.


----------

